# September Field Training



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Car is in the shop. Stuck at home so there is plenty time to do yard training.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

My work project deadline ended yesterday so I'm hoping to have a life again. (till they give me the next  ) Trying to get a group together for tomorrow, if no takers, we'll do drills. 
We're entered in our club fun trial then I hope to do a lot of hunting b/c I have like a month of pto time I couldn't use this year.
Got my first JH judging assignment in Oct, Iooking forward to but a little nervous. Just because I haven't been able to focus on fieldwork for so long, will need to refresh memory on guidelines.
And finally, I really enjoyed my day at the national specialty. I loved seeing gdgli, we only ever see each other working at events lol. I loved meeting Alaska and Riot and loved running under WCX judge Anney. 
My specialty weekend holds a lifetime of great memories ♡
Hope everyone else had good times too!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

OMG I didn't connect the dots sorry but Gladys was one of my favorite dogs at the WCX!!! And Riot ROCKED it!!!! So fun. Besides 1,000,000 no birds we had a very good test and the dogs did very well on the whole. Fun stuff.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

LOL I'm glad you enjoyed Gladys, she is a lot of fun. Not everyone appreciates their "enthusiasm".
That was such a fun test. I loved the mark in front of the corn field. I loved watching Gladys run through the corn.

We did train with one other person today, He wanted to practice HT marks b/c he's entered in JH next weekend.
I focused on line manners, bird manners, and trying to set Dee Dee up to break (didn't work).
They did ok. The other person let his dog switch and thought he did good on his HT marks.
I asked him didn't he want to stop it then felt bad for opening my big mouth b/c he has more experience and should know what he's doing.
I thought switching was cause for failure in HT. Off to check the rules, gonna need to know this stuff in a couple of weeks.

Addendum: so, after looking at the rules, it wasn't really switching since it was singles, it was more returning to an old fall. The rules don't clearly state it's not allowed for JH, although it's an indication of low perseverance. I wouldn't personally allow it, glad it happened today so I learned from it.


----------

